# I love my M.A.C.



## seachell12 (Nov 17, 2007)

My pink traincase (not MAC, but I bought it to support breast cancer and it is perfect)

With all my makeup that usually is inside the traincase!

Thanks!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 18, 2007)

That traincase is beautiful!!  Love your collection!!!


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 18, 2007)

Where did you get that pink traincase? I think I'm in love!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 18, 2007)

Great collection and I love the traincase !!


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

gorgeous traincase!


----------



## attentiondef27 (Nov 19, 2007)

nice collection...you have great taste. And what a irrestistable traincase.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Nov 19, 2007)

Digging the cute pink traincase.

Have to say though, that rug made me do a double take when I was looking at what's in your collection. Some of those dots looked like shadows. Or maybe my vision is just that bad.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

where did u buy your pink traincase? i want one too!


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks! i bought the traincase probably a year ago at a salon in Seattle benefiting breast cancer, and it came with a pink straightener and hair dryer. The brand is BaByliss PRO, or at least thats what it says on the outside!


----------

